# raccourci clavier pour redémarrer



## crocodine (29 Août 2001)

Je viens d'acquérir un nouvel Imac de la nouvelle gamme.
Sur le manuel de l'utisateur, Apple indique les raccourcis clavier en cas de panne
- commande et point
- Option - commande puis Esc
- Il y a aussi le bouton d'alimentation qu'il faut appuyer quelques secondes et appuyer à nouveau lorsque l'ordinateur est éteind.
- L'apple assistance au téléphone m'a aussi indiqué le bouton sur la droite de l'ordinateur pour redémarrer.
Y a t il un autre de priorité dans toutes ces possibilités et si oui lesquelles ? Peut-être ceci est-il précisé quelque part ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## JackSim (30 Août 2001)

Commande + Point sert à annuler un traitement en cours dans un programme.

Commande + Option + Esc sert à forcer une application à quitter si elle se bloque, mais ce n'est pas très efficace sous Mac OS 9. Ça fonctionne bien sous Mac OS X par contre.

Les deux dernières solutions sont plus radicales : elles forcent le Mac à s'éteindre/redémarrer lorsqu'il est complètement bloqué. Celle du bouton d'allumage est plus facile d'accès et ne redémarre pas automatiquement le Mac, mais celle du bouton de côté fonctionne aussi (avec redémarrage automatique) et surtout fonctionne à tous les coups même en cas de plantage grave.

Donc lorsque ton Mac plante, tu peux essayer d'abord les deux premières combinaisons, et en cas d'insuccès te replier sur les deux dernières. Il faut savoir que ce n'est pas très bon pour ton Mac, car il n'est pas éteint correctement (il te le dit d'ailleurs au démarrage suivant, à moins que tu aie désactivé cette option dans le tableau de bord Général).


----------

